# Best college PG



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Stephen Curry is clearly the best player but he isn't a true PG
so I guess its between Collison and Lawson and I give it to Lawson


----------



## COJOJAX (Jan 4, 2009)

Calathes! :clap:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

why isn't he a PG? because he scores? he's the best PG in the country. Hands down.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TM said:


> why isn't he a PG? because he scores? he's the best PG in the country. Hands down.


What he said.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Johnny Flynn


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm going to agree with TM here and go with Curry. He's made the transition as good as can be expected, imo. And with Richards gone, he's had to take even more of the offense on his back.

If we're talking maybe someone under the radar I'd throw Courtney Fortson's name out there. Arkansas found a gem with that freshman.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ok Curry is the best that was easy...

NOW 
who is the best besides curry


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lawson, Flynn, Fortson, and Calathes probably make up the next tier of Point Guards.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Well I'm going to rule out Michael Porter... I'll go with Calathes.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Where do you guys ranks Scottie Reynolds?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'd put Reynolds at #3 behind Calathes and Fortson.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^hey, bobo, you accidently put Fortson's name in there and left Curry's out. Fortson's talented, but dude makes stupid decisions still.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Reynolds is definitely up near the top, but I think Calathes is better for sure.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

WHere you all put Sherron Collins at? I say he is a top 10


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think its Johnny Flynn


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think its Johnny Flynn


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd probably put Collins ahead of Reynolds.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

How can there be no discussion about Collison? He's the BEST in the country IMO (I don't consider Curry a PG). The guy has been to 3 straight Final Fours, averages 15 6 2 and 2 steals a game. If you add up his assists and steals, he has better than a 3:1 ratio compared to his turnovers even though he's always handling the ball. And most importantly...his percentages: 57% FGs, 50% 3PT, 98 FT. Find me another guy in the country who is the best player on his team and can total 205% in those 3 categories.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

overstayed his welcome


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

How is Curry not consider a PG when he avg 7 apg? He makes bad decision at times and turns the ball over more then he should but he is leader of that team and 7apg shows that he is comming into his own as a pg....He is hands down the best PG in College Basketball


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Curry is their point guard. There's no ands buts or ifs about that. Anyone watching their games knows he runs the team and is responsible for creating for his teammates, with that said, he doesnt do a better job than guys like Flynn, Collison, Lawson, Mills etc And I am not talking about stats, he is being played out of position right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Curry is the best scorer in college basketball right now and his skills to create opportunities for others are sophisticated enough to take him over someone who might be a better passer or distributor, but isn't nearly as good when it comes to pure scoring. When we are talking about college hoops, it doesn't matter what he projects to become in the NBA because the overall skill level is not comparable to the pros.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is that a response to my post? I dont see the co-relation


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So what's your point then ? :thinking2:


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm going to have to agree with croco here. If you had to pick someone to run the point of your team and didn't pick Curry, then you're clearly making a mistake. Mills over Curry...really?

As far as Collison goes, he's definitely right near the top...I haven't mentioned him previously but the only guys I talked about were Curry because the thread started with him and Fortson because I wanted to throw out an under the radar guy. Collison should definitely be in the discussion.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> How is Curry not consider a PG when he avg 7 apg? He makes bad decision at times and turns the ball over more then he should but he is leader of that team and 7apg shows that he is comming into his own as a pg....He is hands down the best PG in College Basketball


Clearly he's that teams PG, but he doesn't have pure PG skills, and is more of a 2-guard trapped as a PG. I don't think he can be an effective PG on the next level which was my main criteria in deciding where to classify him. But to be honest, i'm not sure if Davidson would be any worse off if you take out Curry and insert Collison. Certainly last year against UCLA Curry looked pretty bad (6-19 FG, no free throws). You can argue Curry has little help, but that also probably inflates some of his #s.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

DaBruins said:


> Clearly he's that teams PG, but he doesn't have pure PG skills, and is more of a 2-guard trapped as a PG. I don't think he can be an effective PG on the next level which was my main criteria in deciding where to classify him. But to be honest, i'm not sure if Davidson would be any worse off if you take out Curry and insert Collison. Certainly last year against UCLA Curry looked pretty bad (6-19 FG, no free throws). You can argue Curry has little help, but that also probably inflates some of his #s.


Talk about nitpicking. Just because Hansbrough is going to suck at the next level doesn't mean he isn't a 1st team All-American. You base what he's doing in college. Curry is clearly playing the point this year, and playing it better than anyone. Picking out one game that Curry struggled in? Please...


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> ^hey, bobo, you accidently put Fortson's name in there and left Curry's out. Fortson's talented, but dude makes stupid decisions still.


The best besides Curry. I'm not re todd id.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^arguable

someone with as high a basketball IQ is Curry + the talent = not effective in the NBA? completely disagree.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> I'm going to have to agree with croco here. If you had to pick someone to run the point of your team and didn't pick Curry, then you're clearly making a mistake. Mills over Curry...really?


Agreed..29ppg 7apg 4apg 2spg and you wouldnt pick him to run your team? Well then you are a idiot


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why would I want him running my team when he's better at the 2 spot? He's running the point at Davidson BECAUSE none of his teammates can. Seriously, those 4 starters wont even get off the bench for most good teams. Woefully bad.

Curry the shooting guard is much better than Curry the point. I am surprised people haven't realized this.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

HB said:


> Why would I want him running my team when he's better at the 2 spot? He's running the point at Davidson BECAUSE none of his teammates can. Seriously, those 4 starters wont even get off the bench for most good teams. Woefully bad.
> 
> Curry the shooting guard is much better than Curry the point. I am surprised people haven't realized this.


That's not the point. The point is that you'd pick Patty Mills over Stephen Curry. That's ridiculous.

And Curry's been better this year than he has last year. He's been just as effective despite having to take a bigger workload this year. 

Archambault's not even a starter for Davidson and I think he would start for a lot of other quality teams.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I'd pick him to play point guard OVER Curry. Lets not misconstrue my words. Mills IS NOT a better player than Curry, but he is more suited to play the point better than Curry.

Curry might be better this year as far as stats go, but the team isn't. You want to tell me that Davidson team with the way they played last year is not better than this team. Curry is having to do far TOO much. Just by virtue of being double teamed 90% of the time, he's bound to find someone open.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Then you must be watching two totally different players than I am. I don't understand your logic at all so I'll let this thread go.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It's all moot anyway, Collison is pretty obviously the best college point.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But he isnt averaging 29,7 etc

Thats my point coolphole, no pun intended


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> But he isnt averaging 29,7 etc
> 
> Thats my point coolphole, no pun intended


Put him on Davidson and give him 40 minutes and a green light. Trevon Hughes would put up 25/7 in that situation easy. He just wouldn't look as phenomenal doing it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not true but oh well...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> :lol:


Increase his shots by 2.5 times and it's inconceivable that his points double? He wouldn't do it the same way as Curry, but there are a lot of college players that I think could score 25 points per game with over 21 shots per game. Hughes was the homer pick, plus I know HB likes him, but there are tons of other guys I could have went with.

Look, Curry's a nice player and all, but he isn't out there playing like Chris Jackson at LSU.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

my how soon all you jokers forget march madness 2008


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yes, he did look like Chris Jackson then.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

This thread is hilarious. Curry is the best, hands down. End of discussion.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

15 9 7 today for Flynn best stat thou 0 turnovers hope he keeps up it...We probly have the toughest 5 days of any team all season comming up at GU, vs ND, at Pitt


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If the ND game was in South Bend it would be the toughest. Rutgers played UCONN, UNC, and Pitt in 3 consecutive games not too long ago. 




Curry is the best player that "plays" the PG position. If you had someone else who could play that position worth a damn (like Richards did last year) Curry plays at the 2 spot. He still isn't an amazing player using the dribble to set teammates up for shots. Collison, Calathes, Collins, Flynn, and countless others are way better passers than Curry. He may average more assists than these players but that doesn't necessairily mean he is a better passer. 


If I were building a team I would take Stephen Curry the player as the #1 pick, but if I needed a PG I would probably look elsewhere. He is a ball dominator at the PG spot, and is much more effective in helping a team win (when theres other talent on the team) playing off the ball. If you need further proof of this check Davidson's elite 8 run last year. They won't be making that deep of a run with Curry playing the PG position.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I htink it is funny every season we have a "best PG" Thread


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

yes i noticed that too, and i think i'm the one that made one last year so that's why i decided to post it up this season.... its fun

anyway after today i gotta say Collison (Curry doesn't count)


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Coach Knight said Curry is the best passer in college.

I like Flynn, Maynor & Fortson after Curry though


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Coach Knight is a smart man.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Calathes is the best passer in college. 



Anyways the reason for the bump, the answer to this thread is Jonny Flynn.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

change my vote: flynn

he should be the conference tournament's mop just because of that game!


----------

